# Anyone know Maryland?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi All: this is a continuation on the "help us plan our vacation" thread. We think we want to vacation on Cheapeake Bay. We have two house rental possibilities. One is in the "Town of North Beach"-- I think walkable to resturaunts, the marina, etc. more of in In-town experience-- but still close to beaches. And still with views of the bay. The other House is in "St. Leonard" near Calvert Beach-- Up on a cliff overlooking the bay. Both have ample outside decks with water views-- we like the interior of the first house better, but the view from the 2nd house is unbelievable. We don't mind the idea of being in town, as long as it is a nice town. Otherwise we may go for the more secluded area. In both cases the dogs have been approved. It will be about a 7 hour drive for all of us. But at least we can let them out every hour or so. 

So anyone know anything of these areas? as usual you help and advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sure! I lived in Maryland for awhile..In Patuxent River/Lexington Park My middle son was born there.

The Chesapeake bay is BEE-UUOOOtiful! You'll love it. I'd say there are lots of very quaint small towns and the beaches are clean. Maryland is a really pretty state, and friendly too. I'd say go for it! Though I've never been to the towns you mentioned. But if they take pets? All the better! I bet you can get some nice rentals off the beaten path...I love going to places like that, where you can just relax and get away from it all..read books and just smell the salt air. Wonderful!!

Kara


----------

